# ESV API: Through the Bible in a Year on my website



## Webservant (Sep 19, 2010)

Greetings, fellow geeks. As most of you know, I am not a programmer. I have looked, I have Googled, I have Yahood... I have even Bingd, and I can't find the answer. 

I would like to have a page on our site (Wordpress) which displays this: Through the Bible in a Year (ESV Bible Online) Wordpress does have a plugin to display this in a side-bar, but I don't wish to add another sidebar box to our front page. 

I can't figure out how to do it. I am not ashamed to be spoon-fed, and charity is definitely in order here. Any help - including someone just emailing me the code, will be gratefully accepted.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 19, 2010)

Why not add a simple hyperlink to the tool on your website, just like any other link you may have therein? If you want to keep visitors on your web site iframe html will do the trick, but it is butt-ugly on modern web sites. 

AMR


----------



## Webservant (Sep 20, 2010)

Webservant said:


> Greetings, fellow geeks. As most of you know, I am not a programmer. I have looked, I have Googled, I have Yahood... I have even Bingd, and I can't find the answer.
> 
> I would like to have a page on our site (Wordpress) which displays this: Through the Bible in a Year (ESV Bible Online) Wordpress does have a plugin to display this in a side-bar, but I don't wish to add another sidebar box to our front page.
> 
> I can't figure out how to do it. I am not ashamed to be spoon-fed, and charity is definitely in order here. Any help - including someone just emailing me the code, will be gratefully accepted.


Now, that would be no fun for me, now would it?

I did consider a hyperlink and even an iframe, but I think it would look better to just keep it on our site.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 20, 2010)

You probably need to look into something along these lines and then program your own daily reading plan that calls the GET function:

ESV Bible Web Service Introduction

AMR


----------



## Webservant (Sep 20, 2010)

I saw that but it's not detailed enough for non-programmers.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 20, 2010)

See:

ESV Bible Web Service API (Version 2)

And scroll down to the section entitled: Function _readingPlanQuery_

AMR


----------



## Webservant (Sep 20, 2010)

Mr. R, sir...

You may have confused me with someone who knows what he's doing. I know how to get my browser to return the XML. I have no clue what to do with it after that. 

Rich


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 21, 2010)

See 

Making use of the ESV Bible Web Service

AMR


----------

